# Mission control app for Specialized Turbo Levo.



## motoadve (Nov 14, 2004)

Is there a way to reset to default setting?
My app shows 0% support and peak power on Trail and Turbo, so no idea where to start tunning.

Eco I reduced support to 30% and I could feel it.
But on the others I am afraid to touch anything then have no idea how to return to defaults.


----------

